# OLD and $HITTY...



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

OLD








$HITTY


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice. What year?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice looking stack. Trying to corner the market?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice. What year?


1998


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW - very nice looking! Talk about buying in bulk...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

They be purdy fer such old bastages Gerry!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Those old $hitty sticks sure do look good!! Great pick up Gerry.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good. Looking real good.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice...show off...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

POS!!!!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> nice...show off...


:tpd: Nice pick up Gerry!!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice gerry. :dr


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

:dr very nice gerry!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Where's the pics of the Lusi's Gerry?:dr


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

:dr :dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice find, enjoy


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very nice!*


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

the horror!
committing infanticide!















LOL! Nice score on some great cigars!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Dang, that's blinding!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So which ones are old, and which ones are shitty? :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are some old $hitty looking cigars. I'd get rid of them, if I were you.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow...thanks Gerry. A box for each of us.  

:dr :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice pic's(now how can I get him to trade with me?) that zemekone is 1nice guy. (wonder if that worked)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> :tpd: Nice pick up Gerry!!!


Dey ain't all his! 
(One of 'em is MINE!)


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Dey ain't all his!
> (One of 'em is MINE!)


Hey half are mine... PETER YOU BUBBLE POPPER!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

zemekone said:


> Hey half are mine... PETER YOU BUBBLE POPPER!


You almost got away with it


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BOING! Aww, only four Gerry?Poor thing...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> Hey half are mine... PETER YOU BUBBLE POPPER!


So, you are "Mirror Boying" it, eh?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> nice...*show off*...


and they aint even all his...what a loser...:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll bet you Peter's box that you can bench press all those boxes at once....if you do, send me Peter's box!!  

Nice score, even for half Gerry! :dr


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

1998?? You should trade 'em for fresh ones.  

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Crap....I knew someone was going to snag those....at least it was you Gerry. I wonder if they have any more?????


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

zemekone said:


> 1998


Man those look yummy. ERDM get some serious flavor with age. Nummy!

ATL


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice score, Gerry! Those GdE's are great smokes!


----------

